

With light echoes, the invisible becomes visible  - jcr
http://www3.uni-bonn.de/Press-releases/with-light-echoes-the-invisible-becomes-visible

======
ColinWright
_Inserted in edit, lest people think this submission by jcr is just the same
thing hashed over ... it 's not._

jcr adds that the two papers linked from this article are new. One was just
published this month, June 2014, and the other will be published later this
year, in August 2014. For more details, see his comment here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7909458](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7909458)

Hat tip to him for responding so positively to my finds and cross-referencing
- thank you.

========

This submission contains new information and new links, but there has
previously been significant discussion on this topic:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3733850](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3733850)

I've checked to see if all these really are the same story. They mostly are,
although some have since gone missing, and, and mentioned above, this new
submission has new results. Here are previous submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=486220](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=486220)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1919117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1919117)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1921131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1921131)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1921573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1921573)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3731259](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3731259)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3734186](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3734186)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3735493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3735493)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3748536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3748536)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3764775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3764775)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4405800](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4405800)

Different, but related:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2879670](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2879670)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4250128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4250128)

And then something with a similar title, but _completely_ different:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=115072](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=115072)

~~~
jcr
Colin, excellent sleuthing on the topic. I'll dig into those links but the few
I've checked so far seem to be fairly main stream regurgitations of university
press releases.

The two papers linked [1] from this article are new. One was just published
this month, June 2014 [2], and the other will be published later this year, in
August 2014 [3].

[1] [http://cg.cs.uni-bonn.de/en/projects/multipath/](http://cg.cs.uni-
bonn.de/en/projects/multipath/)

[2] [http://cg.cs.uni-bonn.de/en/publications/paper-
details/Heide...](http://cg.cs.uni-bonn.de/en/publications/paper-
details/HeideCVPR2014/)

[3] [http://cg.cs.uni-bonn.de/en/publications/paper-
details/otool...](http://cg.cs.uni-bonn.de/en/publications/paper-
details/otoole2014/)

~~~
ColinWright
I've edited my comment to try to make that clear - thanks.

~~~
jcr
There's an excellent list of related papers here:

[http://cameraculture.media.mit.edu/publications/](http://cameraculture.media.mit.edu/publications/)

But for some reason they have the 2014 papers listed as 2013.

